# Can you indentify this tool (line inserter?)



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I think that is used to drive in nails where you can't get a hammer

You put the nail in the hollow end and hit the 'driver" with a hammer


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

double post?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> I think that is used to drive in nails where you can't get a hammer
> 
> You put the nail in the hollow end and hit the 'driver" with a hammer


Wow how the hell did you know that one..?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

captkirk said:


> Wow how the hell did you know that one..?


I have seen plumbers use that tool to fasten baseboard heat to the studs

Electricians use screws


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

Yup I have one of those, different model, It is used to dirve nails in tight spots, I used it to hang baseboard heaters.


----------



## garymoorefield (May 26, 2010)

*Not a nail driver (inline hammer)*

I've certainly seen those, but this is not one. Seems to be a wrap, de-wrap tool for a 66B block or other old-school wire-wrap application.

Too complex for just driving a nail...though i suupose I will keep it around for that application...never know when the need will arise in a tight spot (also makes a nice paperweight and desk toy).

Thanks, though.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

BuzzKill said:


> double post?


 
Yea and he got 2 completely different answers


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks like a telecom tool of somesort...but I don't think it is for 66B blocks...


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Please only create one thread on a topic. 
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/mystery-tool-inserter-winder-14066/


----------

